# Custom user titles?



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

Let me guess. Only for members who do something special like winning a contest?


----------



## caseydog (Feb 27, 2017)

You need to know the secret handshake. 

CD


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

The one involving a picture of Benjamin Franklin?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 27, 2017)

I got mine when I was a mod and changed it myself. But yes, most of them were from contests we put on.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

No prob. I have a funny one in mind, but if I let'cha change it I bet nobody would let me change it back. 

The one I had in mind, I'm absolutely certain everybody on the forum would agree it's accurate. I just wouldn't want to be forced to wear it forever.

Too bad it isn't in the User CP for members who have reached some senior title or other longevity criteria.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 27, 2017)

I have no "powers" anymore so I couldn't do it anyway... but now you have me curious.

Mine was based on a computer game I got hooked on called Cake Mania and the fact that until a year ago I was a cake artist!

And I guess some people would call me a bit of a maniac.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Feb 27, 2017)

LPBeier said:


> I have no "powers" anymore so I couldn't do it anyway... but now you have me curious.
> 
> Mine was based on a computer game I got hooked on called Cake Mania and the fact that until a year ago I was a cake artist!
> 
> And I guess some people would call me a bit of a maniac.



I was a bit ambiguous, but what I had in mind was the powers that be. I realize ex-mod means no super-powers! 

I'd tell you, but you'd tell them, and then they would change it and not listen to my requests to change it back to default.


----------

